# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The Highly Venomous Blue Malayan Coral Snake

## MrTree

Thanks to the rain, we only encountered one snake but then thanks to the god, we got this most-wanted beauty. *DO TAKE NOTE THAT THIS SNAKE IS HIGHLY VENOMOUS AND IT'S BITE IS VERY FATAL.*

----------


## MrTree

some close ups...

----------


## tcy81

really nice , striking colour.
is it poisonous ?

----------


## MrTree

I couldn't really take belly pics other than this..

----------


## MrTree

gentle but deadly bite on the glove..

Never ever try to catch it....

----------


## BFG

That was a close call. Do be careful around poisonous snakes.

----------


## MrTree

1/3 are dry bites...but then for this species, go central hospital immediately also no use..p 

anyway, the glove is thick enough, it's the type the snake seller here uses everyday handling kraits & pit vipers(they have much longer teeth)...the hook doesn't work well for this species.....

----------


## daveteogh

Wow! This snake is a beauty...  :Well done:  

I don't really know much about snakes... but I think pretty snakes are the most poisonous!

Did you bring it back?? or you let it go back to the wild??

----------


## oblivion

imo, in the wild, the more colorful it is usually more dangerous
so beware of colorful snakes and frogs

----------


## kuching

Wow! U r really lucky to find this beauty! I also found a beautiful snake yesterday.....will post the pix later.

----------


## budak

action shot here from Bukit Timah:

----------


## BFG

If I'm not wrong, the habitat of this snake is near body of water. It can be found locally but I must warn that if you do not have experience handling of snakes, it is better to get out of it's way when you see it. I have seen a documentary just yesterday of an expert snake handler/photographer who was bitten by a baby Krait in Cambodia ( if I'm not wrong ). He knew he was a goner when he saw the sanke and passed away on that day. He was with a group of snake hunter ( taking picture ) when 1 of them brought a bag with the baby snake in it. He was bitten as he was handling the bag. He lost his life as he was far away from civilisation to receive medical attention. 

So again, I want to make it clear that you are risking your life handling poisonous snake. Please be extremely careful handling them. Of course it is better to not handle any of them but I stress that you have to be at your best IF you may want to but I suggest not to get near them at all. Please be careful.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wooo.. so pretty..keke.. saw one while mountain biking.. it was eating one of those tree lizards...  :Smile: . Too bad i no camera..keke..
One more note to people with "ego" mentality seeing these pics.. Do NOT EVER Handle HOTS (Poisonous snakes) in the wild... you may not live to regret it. Most times bites are from people who think they "can"...and then they find out too late that they can't. I've seen first hand how fast some snakes can move... there is almost no way you can avoid it if they are intent on biting you.

----------


## MrTree

That should be the death of Joe Slowinski in Myanmar.

http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/conten...y/294/5540/45b

The Singapore guy who received bite from blue coral snake when he was force-feeding the snake(yeah only hobbyists would do that)..& he died even though he rushed to hospital immediately. 

In snake forums, they don't really allow pics of handling venomous snakes with bare hands...

Anyway..one should always handle with proper equipment from safe distance..ranma..see my useless weapon. :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

Oh... heard of that one from my prof. 
Anyway, what useless weapon!! its so darn long!! haha..

----------


## MrTree

Yeah, that's why I only wear sandals also can liao.

Got my useless weapon from botanic shop, then modified the scissors part...too long lah...cannot carry around....

then another thing is that hard to control the power...i even break one poor snake's bone with that!! hahahaaha. took me a while to master how to use it...gently... :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

use snake hook la... :Grin:  or actually they have those that have a clamp as well..

----------


## kuching

Wow....interesting tool to handle snake.

----------


## MrTree

I have the hook but then just wanted to try this.

http://www.snakecatcherstick.com/

Mine cost around SGD 20 in total. But the length is fixed....

----------


## ranmasatome

You talking about the stick or the girl?? hahaha...

----------


## MrTree

Our Thai friend has got one from US but also never use it..

This is a Taiwanese froggie forum, but their snake section is very nice too..

http://photo.froghome.tw/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=17

Nice spirit...

http://photo.froghome.tw/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=466

----------


## Ibn

That's one beautiful snake and for good reasons.

----------


## macguy

Hi i had the experience of catching an adult in one of our nature reserves when tracking . Ever since i was a boy i always have a fascination for snakes.

When i was in my early 20s i use to go to the railway track and watch my uncle and friend catch King cobras near the track below the bridge. I dun know why but they love to hide there. Saw one in vage in shenzen china at rest , They eat them poor fellow !!! . the owner defanged it and was willing to sell me for $200s and cook it . Felt like buying it and release it but i was short of time .

The coral snake is slim abt 3 feet and very fast , i had to chase it for a while with my net and thongs . managed to pin it and put in bag . i released it cos my uncle told me super dangerous and there is no antidote for this fellow. Its so brightly colored with a red/ orange head , beautiful blue and red below , such a beauty and never forget that moment . wish i could relive that moment again.

I released it and it swam faster than Michael phelps !!!!

U be surprise spore got lots of snakes when i was young caught pythons and grass snakes , green tree vipers , cobras . Boiga ( mangrove snakes black and yellow stripes (back fang ) . The indian guy always use this for shows at temples and chinatown , but the largest we caught was a king cobra about 12 feet !!!

Now i am in my late 40s still feel the adrenalin pumping always after watching this incredible chap Asutin Stevens , sometimes feel like looking for good kaki chiong nature reserve to observe snakes, but according to spore law can't catch but can see but no touch. Spore is a FINE city !!


Drop me a mail !!!! Cheers


Macguy

----------


## budak

Why would you want to catch it?

----------


## 900801

wow,nice snake.Thanks for sharing.

----------


## bryan

My brother and I inadvertently killed one in our youth during one of our mindless chasing/tearing around the house compound. When we found it, the head was flattened and we had been running barefoot! It was later on in primary school when I spotted the same snake on an educational poster...

----------


## macguy

sometimes out for curiosity , but mostly mischief . curiosity kills !!!! don't try this please !!!

----------


## juggler

> action shot here from Bukit Timah:


Wow - Budak! You were watching the fight? The other snake is the same species?

The snake is beautiful. I have read it is deadly poisonous.

----------


## cannon_14595

Awesome shots you have there.
I am also currently looking for this snake, but I never wanna get bitten due to its very potent venom.

----------

